# Short Circuit



## hamidmaroc (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

ماهو Short Circuit ومامعنى حدوثه بين طرفي مقاومة او بينها وبين الارضي وكيف نكتشفه Short Circuit وكيف اصلحه 

واضن ان مقابله هو open circuit 

فاريد نبد عنه ايضا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 مارس 2010)

الدائرة عبارة عن مصدر تغذية مثل بطارية أو مصدر عام للفولت أو التيار ثم سلك توصيل طبعا من طرفين ثم حمل وهو ما يسمى بالمقاومة وهكذا تكون الدائرة متصلة
Open Circuit من مفهومها أن الدائرة مفتوحة أى انفطع السلك أو لو تحتوى مفتاح توصيل يكون فى وضع عدم التوصيل
بالتالى يكون Short Circuit هو المعنى المقابل وهو حدوث قصر فى الدائرة أى أن طرفى السلك حدث بينهما تماس قبل المقاومة فلا يصل التيار للحمل وهذا خطر لأن التيار يرتفع لحدود تتلف الدائرة بكاملها


----------



## hamidmaroc (28 مارس 2010)

شرح موفق ومستوعب شكرا جزيلا للمساعدة


----------



## hamidmaroc (28 مارس 2010)

ارجو الصبر مع اخوك فهو مبتدا

كيف اكتشف ان دائرة ما حصل بها قصر او فتح 

ثم اصلاح الدائرة وارجاعها لوضعها السابق العادي


----------



## hamidmaroc (28 مارس 2010)

الان وجدت موضوع قيم عن القصر 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48664.html


----------



## tarekmohmed (17 فبراير 2015)

شرح رائع ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## defafalkhleej (26 فبراير 2015)

شرح مستوفي ومشكوووووور


----------



## defafalkhleej (26 فبراير 2015)

وموفق ان شائ الله


----------



## علي محمد البدراني (1 مارس 2016)

عملية معالجة القصر بازالة السبب المؤدي للقصر كأن يكون شورت بين الاطوار اوبين طور والارضي او يكون كيبل فيه عطب او محولة وفي بعض الاحيان احتاج الى جهاز الميكر لفحص العازلية ضمن الحدود المسموح فيها


----------

